# Metz Mecablitz 64 AF-1 Flash Review by Dustin Abbott



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello, everyone, a bit of deviation from some of the other kit, but I just posted a review of the Metz Mecablitz 64 AF-1 flash units this past week. After doing a review for PhotoNews last year of these units I liked them well enough that I sold off my 580EXIIs and replaced them with the Metz units. They are excellent flashes, and despite the drama at Metz right now I like them well enough that I may add another in the future.

Here's the link to the review: http://bit.ly/1BUd10p

Anyone else using these? If so, what is your feedback?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's a recent fave that I took using the 64 AF-1s to light a wedding shoot in Tucson, Arizona.



Behind Blue Eyes by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's one more example to show how important have that extra power from a guide number 64 is. I was shooting into a massive backlight with a family portrait shoot (the sun was just hammering through behind them). I used two of the Metz units and pumped up the power to frontlight my subjects and get a dramatic result.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 9, 2015)

GN 64 or 60 (600-EX-RT) at 200mm, surely there is practically no difference, whereas I would expect to see a difference from them to the 580 EX II's 58 @ 105mm, it really is the zoom to 200mm that makes these seem as powerful as they are, but it is over a tiny area.

Though neither compare to the Godox/Flashpoint/Bolt et al 360 for power.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> GN 64 or 60 (600-EX-RT) at 200mm, surely there is practically no difference, whereas I would expect to see a difference from them to the 580 EX II's 58 @ 105mm, it really is the zoom to 200mm that makes these seem as powerful as they are, but it is over a tiny area.
> 
> Though neither compare to the Godox/Flashpoint/Bolt et al 360 for power.



That zoom to 200mm is very nice, as I (like a lot of people) like to use them in conjunction with a 70-200 f/2.8. I will often use an ND filter to keep the shutter sync speed and then pump up the flashes to match foreground and background lighting. For example, here is one shot with just a bare 64 AF-1 on camera - 200mm, f/2.8. I took a comparison shot without the flash firing, and you tell that it's doing a good job even at 200mm.

You are probably right about the different between 60 and 64 GN being marginal, though. It was noticeable enough from my 580 EXIIs, though, that I made the switch.

P.S. Lens for these shots is the Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC - it's a very nice portrait lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> GN 64 or 60 (600-EX-RT) at 200mm, surely there is practically no difference, whereas I would expect to see a difference from them to the 580 EX II's 58 @ 105mm, it really is the zoom to 200mm that makes these seem as powerful as they are, but it is over a tiny area.
> 
> Though neither compare to the Godox/Flashpoint/Bolt et al 360 for power.



I'm not familiar with the Godox. Is it a battery powered flash unit, or do you need a separate power pack?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > GN 64 or 60 (600-EX-RT) at 200mm, surely there is practically no difference, whereas I would expect to see a difference from them to the 580 EX II's 58 @ 105mm, it really is the zoom to 200mm that makes these seem as powerful as they are, but it is over a tiny area.
> ...



You should review them, the Bolt is B&H's version and the newest out (they are all the same thing just re-badged) and I am sure they would like a review or two.

Yes they have a separate battery pack, but it is included and most people working these flashes hard have packs anyway. They are a bit of a different beast to the true on camera flashes, but they really come into their own as a crossover from speedlites to studio strobes.


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm not surprised that you liked it. I would certainly own at least one if I could.
The little fill has been around for quite a long time in the Metz world, and I don't know if there are any other that have something similar.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 10, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I'll definitely add them to the potential review list. B&H would like me to do more of those type reviews anyway (I suspect the margins may be higher).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 10, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> I'm not surprised that you liked it. I would certainly own at least one if I could.
> The little fill has been around for quite a long time in the Metz world, and I don't know if there are any other that have something similar.



I don't know if it is patented or not, but it is a great feature. I don't use flashes mounted on the camera very much, but these do a remarkable job with the main unit bounced and the smaller head providing fill.


----------

